# Timeline from test to job



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

Out of curiosity (this question is to the officers already on the job) how long was it from when you received your civil service scores to when you ended up on a department? I understand the environment today is probably different from when many of you got on and it all depends on the needs of individual departments but I was just curious. Was it a few weeks, a year, two years? Im not expecting much from this test with all of the layoffs and cuts but would like to here from those who have "been there and done it",
Thanks


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

A year and 3 months after the last test I signed my civil service card. Then the process was about 7 months for background check, two interviews, civil service physical, p.a.t. and that was for a civil service R/I position. The process was the same for the two guys who got the F/T positions open at the time. The only good thing is that I never have to take that dumb test again.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

It took me about a year and a half after I got the card and signed my name. Take a while, very frustrating.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

After the list was certified, it took approximately 9 months from signing the list to being sworn in.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Generally how long does it take to actually hear from one of the departments that you listed on the test?


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Two past tests with 98's, residency in a town with a dept of over 100 officers, and still waiting for a card  :x . New test, who knows....

GOOD LUCK, STAY SAFE


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Danman1116 said:


> Generally how long does it take to actually hear from one of the departments that you listed on the test?


Generally you might never hear from them even if you got 100, unless you're a vet or a minority (women do NOT count). If you scored below a 98 (and that's pushing it), I'd say you'll never hear from them.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Just under two years from test to card. After I signed the list it was two months before I was sworn in.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Danman1116 said:
> 
> 
> > Generally how long does it take to actually hear from one of the departments that you listed on the test?
> ...


yea i did kinda crappy for a first timer...only scored an 88. Hohum


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Roughly on the same subject. in the mail today i got a letter from my local PD. I was looking at the letter wondering what was inside the envelop. I said to myself, maybe this is the "card" everyone was talking about. Maybe I am being selected to be a reserve officer!

*WRONG* It was a letter saying all reserve and Auxies need to attend a first responders meeting 

Civil Service is just like playing the lottery=it doesn't matter what your number (score) is, cuz the odds are never in your favor :twisted:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Danman1116 said:
> 
> 
> > Generally how long does it take to actually hear from one of the departments that you listed on the test?
> ...


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

(women do NOT count). quote]

Dunngie PAHLEEZE!!!!

Female card can be played, and often is. Hence the "females only list"
Albeit it is more for the selecting officials


Well MPD61, I am here to tell you that your "females only list" IS A BIG FAT CROCK OF SH** :x I got 100 on the last test and got 3 cards from HRD, the 3rd being for 15 females. When I went it to sign the list my name was at the bottom of the first page.... I went through the drug screen 3 times, went through the paperwork process 2 times and the detectives came to my house back in Oct.of 02' and were talking to my neighbors up until Nov. of the same year. Being a female did me no good on any "FEMALES ONLY LIST"... We woman who don't have any preference (DVET,VET), get passed over just like the men do... :FT: All I am saying is the "FEMALES ONLY LIST" did nothing for me. Please excuse my ranting, this whole civil service thing just burns me! :BM:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Too true...

I know what you are saying, mpd61, but I think that may be the case more in smaller towns and non-civil service departments. I mean females are not considered a minority in status as far as civil service is concerned. Civil Service is not going to bump you higher up the list because you are a female. What the city or town wants is a different story.

How many times are we going to have to go over this??? :roll:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Dunngie,

Thanks for the reply. We're in agreement. As I previously stated, the TOWN can use it to their advantage. THEY can play that card.

Capt. Kirk,

I hope your phaser was only set to stun, or you just burned a hole in my butt!
:lol:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

True, the Female cards are played.

A female friend of mine heard that a department, which she was NOT listed for, was looking to hire a female. So, she changed her choices to add that town that was hiring and received a card less than 3 weeks later. It took her less than 4 months to complete the process and be appointed by the selectman - yep she made it! All on a "hint".... They were looking to hire a total of 3 Officers and wanted at least 1 female. There were 2 other females in the 'running' she made the cut, went through the Academy and was on her own after only 4weeks of field training. 

She's a non-resident, and does NOT have VET status.

Now only if us guys could be so lucky....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hmmm... well, there's always hormones and Sweden!


----------



## shamus (Aug 25, 2002)

I was appointed to a town PD recently as a PI. The town sent their selections to Civil Service the end of August. I was told that it was appealed by somebody that was passed over. How long will it take to get my official approval from Civil Service? I'm getting nervous because this is from the last test not the most recent one. I called civil service and they won't tell me squat!


----------

